# I could not believe it



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Last Friday I was talking to one of my coworkers. She works in a different department and I had never talked to her before. Some how we got talking about our dogs. I mentioned that I have a 6 month old female Maltese that was going to be getting spayed this Friday. She said to me "Oh I wish you wouldn't. I am looking for a female to breed with my male Bichon." I think my mouth dropped open. I was so shocked. I had a lot of thoughts racing through my head. I was telling myself to not "let her have it" like I wanted to because I was at work. I don't even remember what I said to her. I remember that I said something about not wanting to deal with the mess. I was so shocked. First off it would probably kill Lexi to be breeded with a bichon. She is less that 6 lbs. I think the bichon was over 15 lbs. That is almost 3 times Lexi's size. Second off my coworker obviously had never breed before. Not that I have but she came across as having no clue how dangerous breeding a 6lb female with a 15 lb male. Plus she has never seen my dog. I have never seen her's. 

Am I wrong to be kind of angry with her? I guess I am not really angry. I am more just extremely shocked. I have never had a complete stranger (which is basically what she is) ask me to breed my dog (who she has never seen) with her (dog who I have never seen). I was just completely caught off guard.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't blame you for being shocked. That lady sounds like she has no idea what it takes to breed dogs or the complications involved. 
Lacey will be fixed in September and I have had coworkers and friends all tell me I am crazy for doing it! They all think I should breed her at least once and sell the puppies to make up for the money I spent on purchasing Lacey. I want to tell these people off, but since I can't I just tell them I don't want to mess with newborn puppies - all the work. Lacey is my baby and I would never do anything to harm her health or life.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, she's seriously uneducated about breeding.. that's too bad. I've gotten a few, "why didn't you breed Tuffy before having him neutered" comments too but I just brush them off and instead of explaining the perils of breeding I just say that I wanted a calmer dog, that seems to pacify them.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

The place where i got maxi from asked me if i would want to breed him i said no i am not interested than a friend of my moms daughter in law asked me if i would want to breed and i said no
i had maxi neutered on his 6 month birthday
i didnt get offended at all my answer was no thank you
nothing to get angry about just don't do it


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 27 2004, 11:01 AM
> *I had someone ask me if I would breed Toby before I had him neutered. I was appalled--the thought of it just grossed me out. It would be like he was "used" or something!
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Used!! That was good.
We have breeding rights to Brinkley. I have looked into it...don't know for sure if I am going to yet. I have done alot of reading up on it, and talking to my breeder. I just want to do it responsibly if I do it. Make sure I know what I am getting into. If I do a litter and don't like it...I will just get them both fixed. Of course we are waiting to do this until we get our own female. I am not "studding" him out...that does not appeal to me at all. If I am going to do it, I am going to have both the parents.

Anyway, I can understand your frustration with the stupid people....some may think I am stupid for wanting to make puppies..LOL...I would just like to function as my breeder does. A litter every so often..reasonably priced puppies, going to good homes...so others can love them as much as me.








We'll see what happens. That is at least one year down the road....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

You have all the right in the world to be shocked or angry with her! I'd make sure she knew the dangers that can come with breeding a dog, and about the work, and then tell her she needs her dog fixed!

I really liked that my breeder made me sign a contract that said Casper could never be bred. I was talking to one of my neighbors and Casper was playing in her yard. She asked me if I had his pedigree and stuff and I told her yes. Then she went on to tell me that I should breed him. Well, I wasn't happy either!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Did you also know that if you decided after you bred her with her dog, that you didnt' want to have her fixed, she is no longer good for breeding purposes with a Maltese? When you breed her with another breed, the genetic coding STAYS with her and later, if you wanted to have a litter of puppies by her and you bred her with a maltese, they pups may not all be Maltese...I just found this out when my brother thought his Sheltie got caught by my mother's Shihtzu...glad all of my boys are nuetered or on the way to being all neutered....I DIDN'T DO IT! lmbo


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

tlunn, im glad you're saying that you want to do it responsibly. i went to the vet a few months ago and i saw the tiniest chihuahua and her parents were saying that she was pregnant. and i was like "thats cute, and its awesome because she still looks like a puppy, so im sure people would love her puppies".....you know what they said????!!!

"she still is a puppy, she's six months old. it was an accident that she got pregnant". i was like "oh", gave a disgusted face, and ignored them. imagine how traumatized that little girl was. ugh!! it makes me mad


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 30 2004, 08:53 AM
> *tlunn, im glad you're saying that you want to do it responsibly. i went to the vet a few months ago and i saw the tiniest chihuahua and her parents were saying that she was pregnant. and i was like "thats cute, and its awesome because she still looks like a puppy, so im sure people would love her puppies".....you know what they said????!!!
> 
> "she still is a puppy, she's six months old. it was an accident that she got pregnant". i was like "oh", gave a disgusted face, and ignored them. imagine how traumatized that little girl was. ugh!! it makes me mad
> ...


 Ugh! Probably one of those people that thought she was too young to get pregnant...you know like people that get pregant while their first realbaby is 6-8 weeks old!?

I still need to do much reasearch and talking to people to make sure it is something that I really want to do. Right now, I would love to make alot of little Brinkley's to share! LOL! He has the best temperament...seems to be a good physical representation of the breed, smart, etc. But he is just right around 6 months old. So I want to wait until he is more mature etc. to make sure. Then I want to search and find a nice female with the same qualities. 

chihuahuas are such tiny dogs anyway...I cannot imagine one getting pregnant at 6 months!! Poor baby!!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

if you decide to do it, you should contact Thats my Baby on animal planet---they havent shown a maltese yet.







i really like the episodes where the momdog and dad dog take care of their pups.


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 27 2004, 11:01 AM
> *Why would anyone want to breed two different breeds of dogs together? From my understanding isn't this a very irresponsible thing to do?
> 
> I had someone ask me if I would breed Toby before I had him neutered. I was appalled--the thought of it just grossed me out. It would be like he was "used" or something!
> ...


 Nichole, 

I can tell you why someone would want to breed a bichon and a maltese in one word MONEY.

I saw in the paper a few weeks ago someone selling "Labradoodles" (lab and poodle mix) for $800.00. He even claimed that they were registered. He registered them with some dog registry and made it sould like they were AKC. There are people out there that do not know that you cannot officially register a mixed breed and who would be crazy enough to pay $800.00 for one?

Kristy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I saw something on tv about the labradoodles before I ever saw one in the papers. They bred them together on purpose for a mixture of the good qualities in both the breeds. Not a poodle fan myself, but I LOVE my lab and her temperament. I cannot for the life of me remember what the reason was they did it. It was quite a while back...but I do remember the reasoning sounded good. They all looked a little different. Some had the lab body with curly poodle hair, some had the more poodle like body with the lab hair. Some were really cute, some were butt ugly dogs. Anyway...anything to make a buck, like you said...I am sure some people are eating it up and paying the 800.00 just to get something noone else has and pretend it is something wonderful.

And really, to be honest, alot of dogs probably started way back with some crossbreeding. I saw on Animal Planet the other day some breed....maybe the Jack Russell, I don't remember...(that is my Sat. morning wake-up channel) but anyway, whatever breed it was, had been created WAY back by crossing two breeds for a particular reason. So, someday(hundreds of years from now)...labradoodles may be part of the dogshows...he he. :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 30 2004, 09:31 AM
> *if you decide to do it, you should contact Thats my Baby on animal planet---they havent shown a maltese yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 are you saying be on tv...?
that would be SO cool....








by then, someone will have beat me to it...lol
I have watched that show once or twice-but I don't think it was dogs I saw... <_< Maybe chimps or something...seems like maybe an elephant..IF I am even thinking about the same show..

I know what I thought was HILARIOUS yesterday...was the pet psychic show...that was cracking me up! I just wonder how true that stuff really is...







But the people she was talking to seemed to be falling for it...so whatever works.








Brinkley woke me up in the middle of the night a few nights ago...jumping/jerking and whining like in his sleep...like he was dreaming...freaked me out...I asked my hubby..."do dogs dream?"...he said they probably did...and I'm thinking I would sure like to see what goes on in his little head....LOL...sure would like to know what he thinks, and what sticks around in his subconcious long enough to dream about! Funny babies.


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

I also get a good laugh at the pet psychic. I think she is an animal behavorist. I believe she knows how they naturally react. 

Anyhow, if they are talking to her why doesn't she know their names? She always asks the owner what the name of their pet is.

I guess she can't be all bad if she makes people feel better about their pets.

About the labradoodles, I think some people see something on t.v. and just immediately see dollar signs. After all a backyard breeder wouldn't have to have a registered lab or a registered poodle in order to produce labradoodles. I also see a lot of schnoodles, goldendoodles, maltipoos, pekepoos, etc. It's endless in the St. Louis papers, it seems they will breed anything to a poodle and charge more than an AKC pure breed of either dog.

Kristy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 30 2004, 08:03 PM
> *And about the dreaming thing, I know Toby dreams. He is always in his little bed, barking and wiggling around. I just let him be. I read some where that dogs dream about things unlike what we know, this article said it was about things like shapes and blobs. I don't know if I believe that--how would they know???
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly!!! How would they know? Just like, how do the psychics know that the llama quit giving her owner attention b/c she recently took his wading pool away!? So crazy to me. LOL But I watch it...he he.

I would rather believe he was dreaming about protecting me from some mean booger







than some shapes or blobs of nothing <_< ...LOL.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Our Basset Hound dreams all the time, but Casper's only had 1 dream since he's been home.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki dreams quite often... some times his little feet move or he whines, huffs or cries.... I always give him some pets and tell him "it's ok" and he calms down. 

He is probably having some kind of fun in his dream and I am screwing it up by disturbing him <_< 

I wish I could be there... the things we could see









Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The reason why there is so many cross breeds with the poodle is because the poodle is considered to be "hypoallergenic". Someone must have thought well if we cross a lab and a poodle then the people that love the lab breed but cannot have it because of health reasons can now get a lab/poodle mix.







People will do anything to get money.

I think I read/heard someplace that they are trying to get the labradoodle recognized as a AKC breed. 

Does anyone know what the Yorki/Maltese mix is called? Someone was telling me there daughter had one and then asked me what they were called. I didn't know at the time but it has been bugging me for some reason.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, maybe it wasn't Thats My Baby....it was probably Breed All About it. 

and i on saturday, i was watching Breed All About It---Golden Retrievers came about from mixing 4 different dogs. and i think maltese came from the Spitz and something else. Spitz are really ugly too. lol.

Pics of Maltese/yorkie mixes

now....some look cute---but some are really Fugly. lol. 

i didnt know that they had a name....Morkie


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with you Dr. Cathy. Some are cute and some are not. On that page I saw them also called Yaltese and Yortese. Weird names!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

A few of them remain cute when they get older but I noticed that a lot of them end up with the long face/muzzle as they age. To me, not cute.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok, now i've heard everything!! :wacko:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i remember reading from somewhere that dogs dream is full of "smell"
since dogs rely on smell more than their eyesight, their dream is "smelling"

people see objects when we dream coz we see stuff and have good eyesight
but since dogs always smell thats what they should be dreaming, just smell

yeah but who knows what they are dreaming about
i just wish i knew what they are dreaming..im very curious..hehe


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Some people put no thougth at all into breeding or pairing up dogs. When Bentley was about about 7 months old (he had already been neutered) we went to a small town fair in a itty bitty place in Oklahoma. Well, I was going to take Bentley for a walk behind main street so that he could potty. This man see's me and jogs over to catch up and started asking all kinds of things about him, telling me how beautiful he was, where did I get him, etc. He tells me he has a female in his RV and he would love for her to meet him. SO he trots off and brings this little female back and puts her down next to Bentley so they can sniff and greet. Then he says, "oh, she's in heat" . I just looked at him stunned and said "well, he's already been fixed" so he stands up and walks off with his female and put's her back in the RV and walks off. I know that man was in hopes of a spur of the moment breeding opportunity. People can be so odd.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

luvmypupster---that is sooo weird!! i'd call him a rapist and walk away. LOL.  but seriously---i dont see how anyone could put their pet through all that trauma. i guess i consider it trauma cuz i wouldnt want it. especially with a strangers dog. he doesnt know if bentley had all his shots or if he carried any diseases or genetic diseases. people are so ignorant.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Nichole, I would have been freaked by both too! Sticking their hands in your window? What were they thinking? And the lady wanting to hold him, I guess I'm not a trusting person but I would have been about that too!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

scarey.... h34r:


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Nichole~ I don't blame you for freaking out!! Especially the gas station marathon lady! Freak! People are weird!! <_< :wacko:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, thats scary. i actually got really pissed off at my mom because she let a bum pet sprite---and sprite licked him. i dont want to sound mean or anything, but i dont really like anyone touching my dogs, ESPECIALLY a dirty bum that pees on his hands. 

nicole--thats awesome that you have a drive in theater. and congrats on the new car!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have only heard of a few drive-ins and they tore those all down. my sister remembers going to one. in this public pool near my house, they sometimes have movies playing there so you can swim and watch a movie---BUT it turns out that if you swim in a public pool you drink a percentage of water (casey told me the number, i'll write it when he gets back from the gym). 

so what kind of car?? my first car was my sister-in-laws old car. it was an '84 nissan 200 sx, it had EVERYTHING (digital everything and it told you how many miles you went and it said how many miles you can go till you run out of gas, power windows), BUT i got the car in '99 and all that stuff didnt work by the time i got it.







lol. so i would get hot, the door wouldnt close all the way, AND it was a stick shift--so it took me a few months till i felt comfortable to drive it on the streets. 

now i dont need a car...so i dont have one.







i drive my sisters expedition (that i BEGGED her to buy). it sucks though, it doesnt have anything special. i really like the eddie bauer edition that has the turn signals in the mirrors...looks really awesome. 

my birthday is coming up (in october, but my sister likes to plan early), i want to get the middle 'glove compartment', i dont know the name, i want that removed. and i want a cushion there. the only sucky thing is that that middle area has the air conditioner settings for the back people to set---but no one really touches it. how much do you think that would cost? i just feel bad because gruffi lays in that middle area on a comforter...but he doesnt look comfortable.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

your sister is mean! lol. i used to go to my cousins house all the time just to go swimming. and i'd try to play it off by saying "lets play in the pool". one time i stayed at their house for a whole week, it was awesome because their mom cleans up after them (cuz they're boys) but also cleaned up our stuff. it was fun. i didnt lift a finger, it was like a vacation.  

you cant have too many cars. i called about getting the middle console out of the car---they said $75-80. not bad. so im thinking of asking cynthia to do that for a bday present. gruffi would love the new set up.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

I forgot to say Congrats on the new car! I want a new car too!


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Nichole! I'm a fellow germ phobic too! I hate the pool thing too...all I can think about is other peoples rear ends are in there!!!!! and Motels...eek! do they really clean the tub, change the sheets, etc. And the carpet at the motel... I just got chills down my spine thinking about it , I will not take my shoes off and walk on the floor. Public bathrooms are the pits! Sorry everyone, she got me started. I'm a neat freak!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Nichole & Luv my pupster! Can I join your family?! I can be a cousin! :lol: I too am a neat freak & a slight germ phob! Too add to the pool, even though I need the exercise, I do not like going to the gym/ athletic clubs! Everyone sweats on the machines; yuk! I was talking about that with my co-workers and she said that in Japan, they actually have people that wipe down the machines w/disinfectant after each person. How nice! In hotels, I always have house slippers to walk around in. I never feel fully confortable because I know its not that clean!! The only type of public restrooms i'm okay about using most of the time are in the major casinos here. There is always someone cleaning & they do keep up pretty good. Also handwipes are a must for me to carry around! 
As for cars, I can't decide what I want! First I need the $$ ^_^ Let me see, I think i've narrowed it down to a Acura Tsx, Mazda3, and the 2005 Toyota Highlander Hybrid! What I would love to have and I get to see everyone here drive one <_< is a Infiniti G35! Sigh, wishful thinking for me! Closest i'll have to that car is my brochure!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

puppy luv, thats so funny how you said the car brochure thing. lol when my sister was ending her lease on her car (she had a BMW at the time...i didnt like it because its small and the fake leather seats would get soo hot--the dogs didnt like it). i begged her to get the expedition. i got the brochures for the expedition, excursion, sequoia, and explorer. i would stare at them everyday. lol. we finally got the expedition, it was the cheapest one that we could get--and my sisters friends husband works as the sales manager there--so we got a little deal. 

now---in the house we have the brochure from jaguar and porsche. lol. the jag is my moms dream car and my sister wants a pink porsche. she wants her car to look like the girls car from Fast and Furious. pink interior and everything.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I wear my shoes to the tub too... and too the bed with socks ..pick my feet up and put my shoes next to the bed so if I need to get up in the night they are there but don't even touch the floor with my feet in the socks. And I take lysol with me..silly huh
,


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I hate public pools too! Gross! :wacko:


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

doctor cathy~ do you ever go to the website and build & price you car? I like to do that occasionally to make me depressed! lol :lol:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppy*luv_@Aug 5 2004, 11:18 PM
> *doctor cathy~ do you ever go to the website and build & price you car? I like to do that occasionally to make me depressed! lol :lol:*


 YES! lol. and then i print it out. i usually throw it out within a week.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

nicole--thats soo funny. i told my sister that if we get my mom her jaguar, that we should put a bow on it and say that we rented it for her for the day! lol. cynthia thinks its a mean joke---but i think she'd do it. LOL.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow that would have freaked me out...Everywhere i go with Maxi people stop me and want to pet him which is fine with me as long as i am the one holding the leash. I think i would literally go beserk on some one if they ever attempted to take Maxi or hurt him....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i went to this store in van nuys, ca, hello kitty world--and this lady came up to me saying that i should have a tighter grip on sprite or not even take her anywhere with me because someone took her dog right out of her arms and ran! that freaked me out.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

When I first got Lexi I read some post on here and the other site about people coming up to you and picking up your dog without asking. I was like I cann't see people doing that. Oh, my god! That happens all the time! At first it did not bother me but Lexi hates it. She is such a mamma's girl she starts to wiggle and people about drop her. A couple of weeks ago a neighbor picked her up and then instead of setting her down held her out a little below waist height and then just dropped her. Luckly Lexi was ok. Unfortunatly I was too shocked to say anything. By the time I got over the shock she was already gone. Now when I see her I pick Lexi up or just walk the other way.







I am a lot more careful on who holds her. 

My family is helping me try to get Lexi over the wiggling. When they hold her though they make sure they are sitting on a chair/sofa or sitting on the ground. That why if she does get loose she is closer to the ground.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

